# New NodakOutdoors.com Sponsor - Walleye Direct



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We have a new sponsor here at Nodak Outdoors - Walleye Direct.

http://www.walleyedirect.com/

Walleye Direct can deliver crappie, bluegill, yellow perch, or walleye anywhere in North America. For those of you who have moved away and crave your favorite Midwestern fish, they ship fast and fresh.

Please consider Walleye Direct if you're looking for freshwater fish, and help them feel welcome at Nodak Outdoors.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Thank you and Welcome to the site.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Welcome to the site


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Walleye Direct welcome to the site and thank you for your support. Like Chris said it will be good for those who have moved away from their favorite fish. Also, I checked out your site and it's a lot cheaper than my fresh caught walleye. Please don't email our wives. I figure if I fish half the rest of my life I can get the cost per pound down to maybe $200.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Welcome!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

:welcome:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Hey Welcome Walleye Direct!

I always wondered if somewhere out there a business could deliver fish to a homemade fishing pond!

I'll have to check this out and see if we can get some delivered!

Sweet!

Ryan


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Welcome!!!


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Wish you guys were around when I was stationed all over heck and back!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Welcome!! :beer:


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

:welcome: And thanks for supporting the site!


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

Now I'm hungry...

Welcome :beer:


----------



## Riich (Nov 22, 2008)

Welcome and thank you for the support.


----------

